# Which way do I go,George...



## spdone (Dec 13, 2009)

*Really? Nobody has an opinion?*

Seriously folks, I could use some input, here, please!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

With Houston being almost the data center capital of the world, you should have too much trouble finding a contractor to work for. However, with what you've related, it seems clear you have no real experience. It doesn't take much training to pull wire and punch down patch panels. That seems like the sum and substance of your experience.


----------



## spdone (Dec 13, 2009)

Exactly! Which I would really like to remedy, in a fairly efficient manner if possible. Work is fairly plentiful for the most part here, but deciding who to work for in this aspect is what seems to be the difficult part for me. I would hate to waste too much time by pointing myself in the wrong direction from the get-go only to find out I should have gone to company type B instead. By the way, I appreciate you at least responding.:thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I did not reply because I didn't have a good answer for you. If it makes you feel better I will make something up.
In Texas you need a form 673-6 filled out in triplicate and don't forget to have it sign by the AHJ, local fire marshal, and any member of the 1996 Huston Astros. Also you need a license to use and operate a flux capacitor if you are planning to work on Delorean time machines. You should also get a ugly cowboy hat, a pair of Tony Lama red ropers and refer to anyone you meet as "partner". A good drawl is helpful but not mandatory unless you have a mouth full of Red Man.:cowboy:
I hope you fine this information helpful.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I did not reply because I didn't have a good answer for you. If it makes you feel better I will make something up.
> In Texas you need a form 673-6 filled out in triplicate and don't forget to have it sign by the AHJ, local fire marshal, and any member of the 1996 Huston Astros. Also you need a license to use and operate a flux capacitor if you are planning to work on Delorean time machines. You should also get a ugly cowboy hat, a pair of Tony Lama red ropers and refer to anyone you meet as "partner". A good drawl is helpful but not mandatory unless you have a mouth full of Red Man.:cowboy:
> I hope you fine this information helpful.


That's hilarious. I'm going to bookmark that. 

Yeah, I think his answer will necessarily have to come from a user in the Houston area with local market information, or he'll have to buckle down and research the big players in his local market for himself. Sorry, I don't have any good answers either.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just happened to recall that the owner of this site is in Houston (I think). SPDone, send a PM to Nathan (site owner) and see if he has any input for you. He doesn't really read the threads, so you'll have to PM him. I have no idea what he does for his real job, but I think it's computer related in some way. He might have a nugget for you.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I just happened to recall that the owner of this site is in Houston (I think). SPDone, send a PM to Nathan (site owner) and see if he has any input for you. He doesn't really read the threads, so you'll have to PM him. I have no idea what he does for his real job, but I think it's computer related in some way. He might have a nugget for you.


 
Hopefully he's not like _some people_ here (who shall remain namesless, but refer to themselves as _Maryland's Hunks_) who never manage to clean out their PM box...........


----------



## spdone (Dec 13, 2009)

Wait... you didn't mention chaps,er, partner. And since I am pretty much band spankin new to to Texas, and y'all seem to have the answers...just how far is a yonder anyways?!
Thanks, I can figure this out and I have the patience to do it correctly... now which way is the sunset.......?


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

spdone said:


> So here is my question: where do I go to get this hands-on experience?


How the heck should I know?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

spdone said:


> Wait... you didn't mention chaps,er, partner. And since I am pretty much band spankin new to to Texas, and y'all seem to have the answers...just how far is a yonder anyways?!
> Thanks, I can figure this out and I have the patience to do it correctly... now which way is the sunset.......?


 With your post here on this thread I can't hardly take you seriously.:no:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Somewhere inside with really good a/c. It gets hotter than the hubs of hell down there man.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

spdone said:


> Wait... you didn't mention chaps,er, partner. And since I am pretty much band spankin new to to Texas, and *y'all* seem to have the answers...just how far is a yonder anyways?!
> Thanks, I can figure this out and I have the patience to do it correctly... now which way is the sunset.......?


 
That's singular BTW. _*Y'alls* _is the correct plural. We take pride in our grammar 'round these parts.:cowboy:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

fraydo said:


> That's singular BTW. _*Y'alls* _is the correct plural. We take pride in our grammar 'round these parts.:cowboy:


 Not no more since Peter is gone.:no::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

fraydo said:


> That's singular BTW. _*Y'alls* _is the correct plural. We take pride in our grammar 'round these parts.:cowboy:


Around here, I hear you'ns a lot. I think it's a contraction for "you ones", essentially meaning the same thing as "you all". Some people say you's. "You's two go to the store for me". You's drive me crazy. Sounds so wrong to me, but I'm okay with you'ns. Another thing that drives me crazy is when you knock on the door of some people from a certain ethnic group, they'll come to the door and holler "who dat".


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Not no more since Peter is gone.:no::laughing:


What happened to Pete, i wasn't around when that happened


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> What happened to Pete, i wasn't around when that happened


I mailed him a pledge card and he had a mild coronary...


----------

